# help!



## cadenthedove (Jun 10, 2011)

someone please help me. my dove is molting excessively and it has been continuous for almost 3 weeks.... i picked up a bird bath spray with molting ease solution about 2 weeks ago and nothing has changed... i have also tried giving him red palm oil. there are no symptoms of him being sick, but now he looks scruffy. what should i do?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cadenthedove said:


> someone please help me. my dove is molting excessively and it has been continuous for almost 3 weeks.... i picked up a bird bath spray with molting ease solution about 2 weeks ago and nothing has changed... i have also tried giving him red palm oil. there are no symptoms of him being sick, but now he looks scruffy. what should i do?


It is normal.. you do not have to fix normal..he will grow in his feathers. offerings of bathing seems to be appreciated by the birds during the big molt.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

yep, normal, everybody is molting here too, the parrots, pigeon,starling, even the nevamoa the crow that hangs out in my yard, they all look terrible


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

also if they like it, head scrtiches to break up those feathers


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Tis the season. Considering all the feathers on my floor, there ought to be a nakid pigeon running around here somewhere.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Cyreen said:


> Tis the season. Considering all the feathers on my floor, there ought to be a nakid pigeon running around here somewhere.


Tell me about it!!
If I had a empty duvet, I'd have a very big fat one by now!!!!!!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

My first rescued-as-a-baby-and-hand-raised pigeon *Pidgiepoo* was losing so many feathers in his first molt (in the fall, in Germany) that i decided to count them.

One day I counted 88 feathers (including small neck feathers, of course). Other days also yielded high counts. 

I used the brush head from an electric toothbrush (Braun Oral-B rotary head) to scratch him around the head and neck, "against the grain" so to speak, or gently against the direction of feather growth. He liked it.

Larry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

what an awesome idea larry!! lol


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I can imagine the look I'd get from Ollie if I advanced on her with a toothbrush. I'd be wing-slapped silly.


----------

